

I created a social network all by myself. What do you think? - pinksoda

The site is www.talkburst.com<p>TalkBurst allows you to create a public profile for anyone with a name, and write a review of them. Once their profile is created, other people can review them too. Reviews are organized by an accuracy score, which is measured with an upvote/downvote style voting system.<p>Users earn badges as they write reviews, upload pictures, vote, and more. Badges unlock special privilages on the site, such as the ability to edit profiles or to reveal "censored" posts, which are posts that have been deemed too hateful or gossip-like.
======
rcfox
A social network centred around libel? Sounds like a great idea.

Surprisingly, I was able to find the first person I searched for. However, all
of his reviews were very negative, and pretty far from the truth.

I tried to use the categories to find more people, but they're sorted
alphabetically, with no option to narrow it down to a city, or anything else.
I don't really care to blindly search through 25000 professors.

~~~
pinksoda
It's not centered around libel, at all. There's only a very small percentage
of 1 star reviews, less than 2%, and most of them make their point without
being rude or hateful.

Anything that seems hateful, defamatory or gossip-like gets censored from
public view and hidden from the search engines.

Thanks for the feedback about the categories. I'm working on allowing people
to narrow down categories like you described.

I'm open to any suggestions you may have that would make it seem less
"centered around libel" - I thought I was doing a good job with it already,
but maybe not.

------
chaosprophet
You could market that as a Yelp for people, if only Yelp wasn't having so much
bad press lately.

~~~
pinksoda
<http://www.talkburst.com/person/504281-Jeremy-Stoppelman>

That's the founder of Yelp. Should I tell him I'll hide the bad reviews if he
signs up as an advertiser? LOL

------
nudge
The badges are obvious stackoverflow knockoffs. You need to fix that.

~~~
pinksoda
I'm doing this solo and have a lot on my plate, but I'll get there! :)

------
giantfuzzypanda
The logo makes me want to kill people. Nice site though.

~~~
pinksoda
I'm glad you mentioned the logo. Some other people mentioned it was nice, now
I know they were just pulling my leg. What makes you think it is a nice site?

~~~
giantfuzzypanda
Well it's a new-ish idea that serves a single purpose and it's fully
functional as far as I can tell. I don't really see the point in the answers
section - it's not really related to the rest of the site, although it seems
like people are using it. I would hire a designer if they're cheap and I think
this site could gain some steam. Could you review my site that I'm trying to
get off the ground? <http://debate-zone.com>

------
pinksoda
Here's a clickable link: <http://www.talkburst.com>

There are currently over 1.3 million reviews of people from the US and Canada.
Everything ranging from doctors to professors to lawyers to investors, and
more.

------
pinksoda
I just changed the home page drastically. It's not completely done yet, still
have to find a spot for the "recently earned badges" but check it out and let
me know what you think.

